# Best ant+ watch for cycling and running?



## Canuck Doc (Mar 12, 2012)

Any thoughts on what is best for both cycling and running? I'm fine with not wearing it all the time, like a garmin, so not using at as my actual watch. 

But out I need ant+ for my power meter, and would like long life for occasional rides that go longer than 10 hours.

any preferences out there? I like the newest garmin but not sure if I'd use all the features...


----------



## erolwi (Jul 23, 2016)

Suunto Ambit3 Peak supports ANT+, has great battery time and is sold with good discounts right 6

Skickat från min D5803 via Tapatalk


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

The Suunto line is pretty good quality, but I would wait for a sale.


----------



## yannerd (Feb 27, 2009)

If you're looking for something to track your power meter, I would suggest looking at cycling computers vs a watch. It's a real time display without the need to look at your wrist. If you want a central place to keep your running and cycling data, Strava is compatible with many platforms so you could potentially get a watch (that doesn't support ANT+) and a cycling computer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

You can definitely use a fitness watch as a cycling computer if you add a bar mount. I've used my Garmin 410 for everything from yoga to [metric] century rides. I think I had taken it on just two rides on my wrist before going to the store for a handlebar mount.

I don't have any specific recommendations about the current product range, but it seems like the only specs you need to pay attention to are battery life and ANT+.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I use Garmin Fenix 3 for both cycling and running, and also occasional causal wear. It works very well, its a little on the large size, but manageable.

A lot of customization option. One thing I wished for would be to allow us to customize the data field for each work out in the iOS app rather than pressing buttons on the watch when we set it up.


----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

I agree with this. Fenix 3 has got great customization options. So many screens to download just for the watch face alone and not forgetting, straps options. Any 26mm straps fits the fenix 3 and it is easy to change straps, if you have got the right tools. Plus it is on sale right now!



stockae92 said:


> I use Garmin Fenix 3 for both cycling and running, and also occasional causal wear. It works very well, its a little on the large size, but manageable.
> 
> A lot of customization option. One thing I wished for would be to allow us to customize the data field for each work out in the iOS app rather than pressing buttons on the watch when we set it up.


----------



## wydim (Feb 26, 2012)

New Fenix 5 is out ! check out DCRainmaker.com


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Another vote for the Fenix 3; many features, and battery longevity with HR and GPS. Solid choice.


----------

